# [VIDEO] How to Overclock Android on the HP Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Self explanatory.


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

You are the man. . Your app keeps me updated on a lot thanks for it and keep it up


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

alopez729 said:


> You are the man. . Your app keeps me updated on a lot thanks for it and keep it up


no problem.


----------

